# Only 294 posts to go



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

Say something stupid and help me get there.


----------



## No Brakes (May 21, 2010)

I'm in.....


----------



## KangTheMad (May 21, 2010)

something stupid and help me get there.


----------



## Gumby (May 21, 2010)

Oh Ox, you are already so close to being the perfect 10!


----------



## Idle Tinkerer (May 21, 2010)

I could always just ask you to critique my short story...

Actually, that qualifies as stupid. Everything I've seen so far suggests Ox will tear it and me to pieces and leave me a crying, shuddering wreck.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Gotta hand it to you, Ox.  You've finally out-trivialized yourself.


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

It's the new yellow hat, Lin. We had the tinfoil specially smelted



Idle Tinkerer said:


> I could always just ask you to critique my  short story...
> 
> Actually, that qualifies as stupid. Everything I've seen so far suggests  Ox will tear it and me to pieces and leave me a crying, shuddering  wreck.


And that's if he _likes_ you.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

"Thou shalt not see thy brother's ass or his ox fallen down by the way, and hide thyself from them: thou shalt surely help him to lift them up again."

Deuteronomy 22:4




"You must not muzzle an ox while it is treading out grain," 


Deuteronomy 25:4


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

You got my share of the frog, didn't you? Bastich.


----------



## Idle Tinkerer (May 21, 2010)

If I didn't know better, I'd say you(we) were trying to up our own post count, not Ox's...

Yeah, I'm ok with that.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

Idle Tinkerer said:


> I could always just ask you to critique my short story...


 
Those inverted commas around the word "short" are a bit off-putting.

Still, it makes a change from all the Arthurian stuff that swamped us a year or so back. Maybe tomorrow, when I'm fresh. I'll have my secretary diarise it.

_Daphne!!_


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

You shall not covet your neighbor's house...nor his ox, nor his ass, nor any thing that is your neighbor's.

Exodus 20:17


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

moderan said:


> It's the new yellow hat, Lin. We had the tinfoil specially smelted


Yellow?

This's Yellow




290


----------



## KangTheMad (May 21, 2010)

Thou shalt accept Backwards Ox as the local curmudgeon, and thou shalt not argue when he tells you damn kids to get of his lawn.

Kang 1:1


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 21, 2010)

Especially not your neighbor's ass.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Or his ox's ass.


----------



## Gumby (May 21, 2010)

Would his ass's ass be ok? :lone:


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Let us know.


----------



## caelum (May 21, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Would his ass's ass be ok? :lone:


 Would the ass's ass's ass be okay?  That's a very good question, Gumby.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 21, 2010)

Wait, we're supposed to say stupid things. Let me see.

The sauce is a nice compliment to the vegetables.


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> The sauce paid a nice compliment to the vegetables. They curtsied, saying thank you.


 That was really nice of you to notice that. Sorry, but I couldn't think of anything stupider to say atm and would perforce have to resort to impenetrable jargon otherwise.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

Ha ha, he said "compliment"!

When of course, he meant "condiment".   Ha, ha ha.


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

lin said:


> Ha ha, he said "compliment"!
> 
> When of course, he meant "condiment".   Ha, ha ha.


 Yes. I'm just sorry that I couldn't have mustard a better remark. You may relish my miscue, and I assure you that there's no need to play ketchup.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 21, 2010)

lin said:


> Ha ha, he said "compliment"!
> 
> When of course, he meant "compliment". Ha, ha ha.


 
I'm not sure how to respond to that. And you are very welcome Mod.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

288


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 21, 2010)

289


----------



## alanmt (May 21, 2010)

Everyone here needs to treat OX with greater respect.  He joined the Aussie army at age 14, became a member of the Australian 9th Division, was member of the Desert Rats who fought so valiantly against Rommel, holding out at Tobruk for 240 days before finally relieved.  I have it on good authority that OX was a member of a covert recon team which snuck out of Tobruk and he even took a potshot at Rommel himself but ended up hitting an M13/40 instead, which promptly blew up, making it the only "rolling coffin" which fell to small arms fire.


----------



## ash somers (May 21, 2010)

I salute you, Sir Ox!


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

Impeccable research, Alan.


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

You forgot to write "287".

signed,

some moron with a blog


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

That was just to leave a window for you.

286


----------



## moderan (May 21, 2010)

*cough* You should blog about your accomplishment. AND your illustrious military history. *ducks*


----------



## Idle Tinkerer (May 21, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Those inverted commas around the word "short" are a bit off-putting.
> 
> Still, it makes a change from all the Arthurian stuff that swamped us a year or so back. Maybe tomorrow, when I'm fresh. I'll have my secretary diarise it.
> 
> _Daphne!!_


 
They are, aren't they? Still, when the forum tells you that you can't fit it all in one post, you do wonder. 

Besides, isn't honesty the best policy?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

No, life pay thirty non-deductible is the best policy.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 28, 2010)

195


----------



## Baron (May 28, 2010)

After 9,999 the clock returns to zero.


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 29, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Say something stupid and help me get there.


 
Ox, have you ever eaten Ox?  Decent, or no?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 29, 2010)

The tail is the most commonly eaten part, no?


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 29, 2010)

lin said:


> The tail is the most commonly eaten part, no?


 
I do believe so.  I hear it's pretty good.  I've yet to try it.


----------



## Hawke (May 29, 2010)

Ew. 

And in other news... it's snowing here. (Well you said to post something stupid. Snow at the end of May, for chrissake! I'd say that's pretty darn stupid. Stupid weather. Stupid Mother Nature. Stupid... *cries*) That's all. Sorry for the whine and the OT (is it?). Please, carry on.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 29, 2010)

Ox, I ordered Chinese last night. Sweet and sour pork, like you give a damn! I always open the fortune cookie last because some of those "profound" sayings make me sick to my stomach and I want to eat. (Who the hell writes those pearls of wisdom anyway? They could legitimately call themselves a writer which is a big cheat.) Anyway, after the meal, I opened my fortune cookie and to my amazement it read:

_An ant on the move does more than a dozing ox_


Now, if you don't believe me, you're a wise man...


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 29, 2010)

It's bulldozers, isn't it?  Not oxdozers?   Or is that a Chinese thing?


----------



## SilverMoon (May 29, 2010)

> It's bulldozers


I love it!

But OX never dozes around here! I think he's on speed or crack and needs an intervention. We're all here for you, OX!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agT2GVNQjao&feature=related


----------



## The Backward OX (May 29, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> I love it!
> 
> But OX never dozes around here! I think he's on speed or crack and needs an intervention. We're all here for you, OX!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agT2GVNQjao&feature=related


 
That's really strange. Your comment, not the vid, that is. Until last week I'd never heard the word "intervention" used in this way, then I found it in a novel, and now here it is again. Wow. Maybe I should get out more.



188


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 29, 2010)

> Maybe I should get out more.



You certainly must hear that a lot.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 29, 2010)

But think of the money I save on shoe leather and gas.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 30, 2010)

> Until last week I'd never heard the word "intervention" used in this way, then I found it in a novel


 
Preface: Reality Shows seem to be popping up every week, here. They're innane, disgraceful and embarassing. But, still, Average Mr. and Mrs. Jones are watching them. You have "Who want's to Marry a Millionaire?", "Boy meets Boy", "Big Fat Obnoxious Fiance"....endless.

Now, they have a show named "Intervention" where family members gather around their addicted child and scream at and humiliate him/her. Of course, all of these shows are scripted. How do I know about these shows?! Surfing the channels and seeing the previews. Honestly!!!

Reality Shows 101.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 27, 2010)

94


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jul 7, 2010)

Did I miss the 10,000 post party?

:joker:\\/


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 7, 2010)

Australian post hole digger


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 7, 2010)

Caterpillar Yellow _and_ John Deere green?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL
The Ox never forgets.

(Actually, since RedRoo is an Oz firm, I assume the colors have different names there, like Dingo Green   or Wombat Yellow or something.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 10, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> Did I miss the 10,000 post party?
> 
> :joker:\\/


Just for you, someone
http://www.writingforums.com/showth...-posts-to-go&p=1358969&viewfull=1#post1358969
 wound back the clock. If he was a car dealer he'd be in trouble for doing this.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL - unless they're playing with your count. Your jump past 10,000 seemed early, but you have been posting consistently so I probably just missed it.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 10, 2010)

They deleted all the posts that made any sense to anybody.  Fortunately, there weren't that many.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 10, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> LOL - unless they're playing with your count.



Now who would do a dastardly thing like that, hmmm?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 10, 2010)

One thing I've learned in life:  there is always some dastard in charge of the numbers.


----------



## spider8 (Jul 11, 2010)

...seems a bit like the end of the millenium. How accurate is the calender? Do Ox's deleted posts count? If they don't perhaps it's still a couple of hundred to go. Let's celebrate when Ox's counter reads 10,200.


----------



## spider8 (Jul 11, 2010)

Only 210 posts to go...


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 11, 2010)

Why do people keep talking about deleted posts? What deleted posts? No one told me anything about deleted posts.

 Bah. Humbug.


----------



## spider8 (Jul 11, 2010)

Only 209 posts to go.


----------

